# Anyone up for a blank swap?



## bill (May 21, 2004)

We have not done one in a long time. Thinking a small flat rate box of what extra items you might have around.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Sorry Bill but i still owe you on the KOA.. As soon as i slow down i will fix you up...


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

this must have happened before my time......what is this????


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

chucktx said:


> this must have happened before my time......what is this????


it's been a few years but when there is interest, two people would fill a small box of what ever they had extra of and they would mail them to each other..antler, different woods, acrylics, home casts..just something to make it fun

I have even seen where there are several people interested. You make a sign up list. The people get put on the list in order of who responds first, second and so on. First person fills a box and mails to the second person. That person picks out a couple blanks and puts in a couple blanks. Then it gets mailed to the next person on the list and so on down the line until the last person (the one who started it) gets the box returned. As long as we post when the box is received and mailed out, it goes pretty smooth.


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

ok.....thanks!!!


----------



## Be Young (Jun 16, 2004)

I have some nice mesquite, I would like to trade for some acrylics.


----------



## PenMakerWillie (Nov 5, 2008)

I can do a small flat rate, mostly spalted/exotic woods and can through in a kit or two... I don't have any acrylics to spare though. In fact I really need some solid red blanks to complete an order for a firefighter pen and haven't been able to find any. PM or respond here if interested in swapping blanks with me...just in time for some Halloween trick or treating


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

PenMakerWillie said:


> I can do a small flat rate, mostly spalted/exotic woods and can through in a kit or two... I don't have any acrylics to spare though. In fact I really need some solid red blanks to complete an order for a firefighter pen and haven't been able to find any. PM or respond here if interested in swapping blanks with me...just in time for some Halloween trick or treating


one color red is hard to find....what I do when I need just a couple blanks of a color...paint the tubes the color you want, then cast in clear resin....they look good...I did some orange and put on some Halloween decals and cast


----------



## Be Young (Jun 16, 2004)

Hey Willie, I'm not too far from you. Sorry I missed the trick or treating, we should get together sometime. I could come to RR or you could come to Lockhart and I could treat you to some good Bar B Que.

If you would like some mesquite I would be glad to make a trade with you or just give you some, I got plenty.

Bill



PenMakerWillie said:


> I can do a small flat rate, mostly spalted/exotic woods and can through in a kit or two... I don't have any acrylics to spare though. In fact I really need some solid red blanks to complete an order for a firefighter pen and haven't been able to find any. PM or respond here if interested in swapping blanks with me...just in time for some Halloween trick or treating


----------



## PenMakerWillie (Nov 5, 2008)

Hey no big deal. Lockhart is the real deal when it comes to BBQ, but w/ hunting season and the holidays it could be a while. I'm down for a swap. Small flat rate box okay w/ you? If so, PM me your address and I'll have it out tomorrow.

Matt



Be Young said:


> Hey Willie, I'm not too far from you. Sorry I missed the trick or treating, we should get together sometime. I could come to RR or you could come to Lockhart and I could treat you to some good Bar B Que.
> 
> If you would like some mesquite I would be glad to make a trade with you or just give you some, I got plenty.
> 
> Bill


----------



## Be Young (Jun 16, 2004)

Thanks Matt, PM sent!

Bill


----------

